# My Father'S Roamer



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

I saw my mother at the weekend and she wanted to share out my father's jewelry between my brother and me.

I came away with one of my grails, a quick pic taken with my tablet.

Not only is it a great watch but it was my dad's


















A not very good picture of the rest of my Roamers (or most of them)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A Stunner!

& a great collection,

I have my dads, also my granddads............priceless...............

Sorry if he passed away recently BTW

Martin


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice looking Stingray and a nice collection of other Roamers too. I'm also, sorry to hear about your Dad.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Fantastic new addition to a great collection , sorry about the loss of your Father though


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for your kind thoughts, my father died about 11 years ago so that loss is not fresh and raw. My mum is in one of her clearout moods.

That stingray is now the star of my collection (for 2 reasons) and will get a lot of wear time after a service.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

I sent my Father's Roamer Stingray off for a service and got an unexpected reply.

I was told that the case gasket had melted and he dare not open the case further so he wanted to send it back untouched.

He said that the face is in excellent condition and the liquid gasket material gets everywhere and is extremely sticky and he did not want to run the risk of damaging the face.He also doesn't think that he can get a replacement gasket either.

The watch runs well and keeps good time.

The watch needs opening with a press using Roamer's unique (I think) push fit sealing system.

I am not sure what to do next as I do want to wear it and it is at least 11 years since it last saw the light of day.

Will anyone else be more likely to service the watch (and make a good job of it) or should I just start wearing it?


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

The answer was send it to Ryte Time.

Expecting the serviced watch back soon.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Dr_Niss said:


> The answer was send it to Ryte Time.
> 
> Expecting the serviced watch back soon.


Good idea, those gaskets can be messy but with care they can be sorted out, sounds like your original repairer couldn't be bothered!

Don't forget some pictures when you get it back the Stingray is a favourite of mine


----------

